#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Vivo - link dedicado / cloud / vsti

## MarceloCarvalho3

A Vivo Empresas – área da Telefônica voltada para B2B – acaba de lançar uma solução de cloud especifica para as micro, pequenas e médias empresas, o Vivo Cloud Server One.

O Vivo Cloud Server One é uma solução de infraestrutura de TI, que disponibiliza servidores em nuvem capazes de hospedar blogs, sites, rodar sistemas diversos da empresa e armazenar arquivos utilizando a tecnologia de ponta do maior Data Center comercial da América Latina.

Vendas de Link Dedicado para regiões do Brasil, Produtos de VSTI (Contrato em Comodato de notebook, Desktop, All in One) e Cloud para pequenas e médias empresas.

Interessados favor entrar em contato:

Marcelo
(62) 99662 7472
[email protected]

----------

